# DVD Opera club in Oxford.



## daveridge (May 4, 2016)

Hello to everyone. As you can probably guess, I live in Oxford. So I was just wondering if there may be a few people from Oxford, who would like to start a opera club? The idea would be to watch a DVD at someone's house. I don't mind being the host, with intermission refreshments. Also perhaps discuss the opera/composer as well. Would anyone in the Oxford area be interested? please do get in touch


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

daveridge said:


> Hello to everyone. As you can probably guess, I live in Oxford. So I was just wondering if there may be a few people from Oxford, who would like to start a opera club? The idea would be to watch a DVD at someone's house. I don't mind being the host, with intermission refreshments. Also perhaps discuss the opera/composer as well. Would anyone in the Oxford area be interested? please do get in touch


Be very careful what you wish for and who 's coming to your house


----------

